# Am i paranoid?



## chilled84 (17 Nov 2009)

Am i paranoid or is there some kind of image of me going around in peoples heads as a grabber!? 



I would like all to know that i have given generousely and have bought alot of plants with payment within secounds of saying i will, You ask around, 

Kinda getting a bit para now, 

Enlighten me.


----------



## CeeBee (18 Nov 2009)

Thanks for brightening my morning with a bit of hilarity   

I've only read your posts I've come across them in my random wanderings around the forum - but I can assure you that at no point has the word 'grabber' crossed my mind.  

Paranoia can be a terrible thing - stamp on it


----------



## chilled84 (18 Nov 2009)

Glad i entertained you ceebee. lol


----------



## bugs (18 Nov 2009)

grabber? Never crossed my mind. I always thought  you may be a bit paranoid though


----------



## SunnyP (18 Nov 2009)

Funny


----------



## altaaffe (18 Nov 2009)

Chilled ... paranoid ... probably.

Hyper ... I suspect most definitely.  Enjoyed my swap with you & if I could get home and distribute some of my Staurogyne reserves, I would.  looked at some of the plants you had up recently thinking I might hace swapped for St. but I'm not there at the mo, unfortunately.


----------

